# Evertt Auction - 4 June - Monrovia, IN



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Huge sell that takes place once a quarter...everything from tractors to hay equipment to atvs to lawn mowers. Little bit of everything. Ted Everett Farm Equipment


----------

